# How pathetic is this?



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanted to take my staffie 'Alfie' to France in the MH with us this summer. He loves going away in it and justs sits on the step all day watching folk walk by. 

After a bit of reading I have discovered that because he doesn't have papers (I rescued him) he is classed as a dangerous breed in France.

So because of some idiot beaurocrat I now have to leave him in a cage somewhere in the UK and pay nearly £300 for him to be locked up.

Here's the dangerous beast. A real killer hey?





Paul


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

2 imature "cuties" like that were off the lead and attacked my colly while my g/f was walking it simply because he barked and them and doesnt like other dogs or feels he s protecting her...

unfortunately he put them both in the vets and we had a visit from the police as the "responsible" owners complained and were told not to walk our dog in that area again....  

having told them to shut the door on their way out i realised you even find idiots in uniforms and dont take this personally , but you have 90% of idiots alongside you owning a dog like that and causing problems you have now become the "victim" of.....


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Spatz 
the cat across the road bullies him. 8O 

I also have an 18 year old female Jack Russell that has three teeth that pushes him out the way and eats his dinner. He just sits and watches her.

He's the worse excuse for a savage beast you could imagine.

Ironically, the only dog that has ever bitten me was a tiny fluffy white handbag thing.

I get so tired of hearing the savage staffie stories. Probably something to do with them being the most popular breed in the UK. 


Stats :roll:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I dont doubt what you re saying,my g/f sister has a big softie staffie but i m always aware of the strength of its bite IF it ever was that way out....
you obviously come into contact with other staffie owners just as i do, but unfortunately i seem to come into contact with the idiot ones and coments like " if my dog was off the lead eed av yours" seem to be about average in the staffordshire moorelands and by god i ve unwillingly met some brain dead people in this area that do your cause no good...


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You refer to your dog as a "staffie" which is an abbreviation for Staffordshire Bull Terrier. This breed is NOT classed as a dangerous dog in France and therefore he would be able to go. If though he is a Staffordshire Terrier then he is indeed a dangerous dog in the eyes of the French authorities and would not be allowed in without a pedigree, lead and muzzle.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

In all the years we have travelled France not one campsite, when we have told them we have two dogs, have asked us what breed they are. 
Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://gowen.org/staffie-to-france-non/

This link has a email from Customs Counsellor
French Embassy, London"-----

I am afraid the legislation in France does not allow entry on french
territory to dogs of the 1st category (so-called "attack dogs" -
staffordshire bull terriers, american staffordshire, bull mastiff and
Japanese tosas) without a pedigree certificate from a national registrar such as the Kennel Club.

This legislation was enacted to curb the import of pit bulls, cross
breeds of molossoids frequently trained as fighting dogs. Personally, I
consider this is obviously unfair to staffies, usually friendly and "big
softies", and to the people who own them, and frequently have them
rescued from the RSPCA refuges. The law, however, is very strictly
enforced due to a series of unfortunate accidents in the recent past.

The question, if you want to bring your staffie with you, is that of
identification. What is the breed mentioned in the Europeaan Pet
Passport ? If it is Staffie cross, this will obviously not be accepted.
Another formulation could possibly be acceptable (does your dog look
like a boxer or bull-dog cross ? those are not 1st category).

It is also a question of morphology. Does your dog have the typical look
of the staffie cross (typical "stop" between the muzzle nose and eyes,
proeminent jaw on the sides, thin whip-like tail ? If she does not look
like that, the dog could also be acceptable.

Finally, your dog will in no circumstance be put down just because it's
a staffie cross - French people are animal lovers too, even if staffies
are not as frequent - and popular - there as in the UK. The only risk is
that you might have to curtail your holidays and bring the dog back to
the UK.

I am really sorry for the bad news, but I would like you to have an
exact view of the situation. Should you wish your companion to be with
you during the holidays, remember that 1st category dogs are usually
kept on a lead and muzzled in public places, and on public transport.

Yours very sincerely,

Jean-Pascal CODINE
Customs Counsellor
French Embassy, London"


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

According to this link http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Importation-of-animals-into-France,2780.html

"Dangerous dogs in France are classified in 2 categories :

Category 1 : attack dogs - They are dogs whose appearance is of American Staffordshire terrier (pit-bulls), Mastiff (boerbulls) and Tosa types (i.e. without pedigree). It is prohibited to introduce these dogs into France. 
Category 2 : defence and guard dogs - They are dogs of American Staffordshire terrier, Rottweiler, and Tosa breeds (i.e. with pedigree), and dogs of a Rottweiler type (without pedigree).

American Staffordshire Terrier breed Known until 1972 under the name of Staffordshire Terrier - Not to be confused with a Staffordshire Bull Terrier, which is not listed as a dangerous dog."

or this link http://www.petstoeurope.co.uk/before.html

"In France 'dangerous' dogs are divided into two categories, Category 1 dogs are not allowed to enter and Category 2 dogs are only allowed to enter France under certain conditions. Please note that Staffordshire Bull Terriers are not classed as dangerous in France."


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I used to breed and show German Shepherds many years ago and if my memory serves me right you can get a second class pedigree from the Kennel Club. Not sure exactly how it works now but if you contact them and explain your problem I'm sure they will be able to advise you.
Joan.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I suppose the whole point being how do you find out just what breed a dog is.
Mine is a Jack crossed with a Papalon the vet thinks!!!
But I feel he has a lot of coley in him crossed with a Jack.
If they arent Pedigree's there is no way of telling.






Louis what breed is he???
He was a rescue so we have no proof of what he is?


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Vet registration for a passport*

Don't believe what others say. Find out properly from the Vets.

Take him to the vets for a passport. What ever THEY put on the passport is the registration type. Usually 'mixed breed' is the comment made. Take him and find out. 3rd party reference is just that.

Staffordshire are not registered as dangerous dogs. Some of the owners make them dangerous by their actions.

Hope the above comment helps.

Regards


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cheers everyone.

The central issue is that he is not pedigreed. I have a suspicion that an expert somewhere would require a good deal of money off me to look at him for 7 seconds and say *"Yep he's a Staffie - here's a piece of paper. That'll be £500 please*".

Bit like going into a field and saying "That's a cow".

Then I go and buy yet anothe piece of paper that says Pet Passport on it after I've paid a vet to inject him and give him tablets so he doesn't get a disease that nobody has (if they're honest) has ever seen except anecdotally.

Or I risk just taking him and then having to come back early - naturally after, potentially, having to pay hundreds of pounds in quarantine costs.

It would be cheaper, and easier, to ship King Kong over to New York.

I do wish these people they'd think up another scam. :evil:

Paul


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats potentially the problem Westk

If they put 'mixed breed' on his passport do all the problems then start when someone starts asking "Mixed with what?"

I suppose I could always ask the vet just to write Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

Good advice though and thanks.

Paul


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sparky20006

The reason I said go to the vets. We like many people have rescued a dog, ours is from Dogs' Trust. We have no pedigree for him, nor will we ever have. We took him to the vets and they marked 'mixed breed'. They don't put down what the mix is. They don't know, that's why they put' mixed breed'. It's a category. 

We have had 5 rescue dogs during our time. 4 have been in excess of 8 years when we got them. All were gategorized as 'mixed breed'. 

The process needs to be started soon if you wish to take him away with you this summer. You will have no problems.

Regards


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

You can have your dog DNA tested for parentage. It doesn't cost an arm and a leg. 
Would the French Authorities accept a DNA certificate?
Lesley

Found this DNA Tests


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Our late dog had mixed breed on his passport and we never had a problem.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Our Bull Lurcher is part staffie but( lucky for us) he looks more like a greyhound.
That's him in the avatar.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry, I hadn't realised the link didn't work as I was in a hurry but here it is again. 
DNA Test

Lesley


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a pity you can't call him a French Bulldog --- no-one would know!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

S'pose if I starch his ears and put him on a high carb diet it might work


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All dogs are potentialy dangerous. It depends on the circumstances thet they find themselves in.
People are even more dangerous.

Dave p


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

spatz1 said:


> I dont doubt what you re saying,my g/f sister has a big softie staffie but i m always aware of the strength of its bite IF it ever was that way out....
> you obviously come into contact with other staffie owners just as i do, but unfortunately i seem to come into contact with the idiot ones and coments like " if my dog was off the lead eed av yours" seem to be about average in the staffordshire moorelands and by god i ve unwillingly met some brain dead people in this area that do your cause no good...


I could take this as personal mentioning uniforms and residents of the Staffordshire Moorlands but then I thought no. Having been a Dog owner myself for years I love the saying, 'It's ok he does not bite' what we really mean is he has never bit me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have toured France many times with Gypsy our Lurcher. She is a Staffie/Greyhound. We have never encountered any problems but it worries me that a vet at my practice decided to write "Staffie Cross" after writing "Lurcher" in the breed part of the Pet Passport.
Have the regulations been tightened up recently?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Work*

If we did not work, you could have dropped him off here on your way around the M60 on route to the Ferry!.

Any news on the fan thingy Spatz?

TM


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

we also had a problem taking our staff to a campsite in Norfolk, written in the small print was an exclusion for certain types of dogs not being allowed, so took our business else where. i love all dogs but do find that when out walking all the little nippy dogs snap and yap at Bud (little dog syndrome i think its called) and the owner passes by without a care in the world. if roles were reversed all hell would break lose, because he is a staff. shame you can't find anyone to look after yours, a friend of mine used to advertise herself to dog sit for owners whist on holiday, have a look on the internet for someone in your area.
fab pictures by the way.

ann


----------

